

Security experts call for government action against cyber threats - dthal
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/08/09/us-cybersecurity-hackers-policy-idUSKBN0G90MC20140809

======
higherpurpose
Maybe when the government will stop acting as the _enemy_ of security, then we
can ask them for help. Right now the gov only seems interested in funding
offensive capabilities, so they aren't only useless, but harmful and
sabotaging any serious security discussion.

